
Lessons from Scandinavian Policy Responses to Covid-19 - ingve
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.04630
======
fpoling
From the article:

Our findings have important implications for the appropriate policy response
to a pandemic by suggesting that most of the reduction in economic activity is
caused by the pandemic itself and occurs regardless of whether governments
shut down sectors with high social proximity.

So it is indeed the virus that kills the economy, not government.

~~~
danieltillett
Governments don’t impose lockdowns, they just make official what most of the
population has already done.

